# Hummus with Peanut Butter and .... Clementine Juice?



## Dawgluver (Jan 29, 2014)

I've found  hummus recipes subbing peanut butter for the tahini/sesame paste.  I have a crate of Clementines, and since I have more of those than any lemons or limes, was wondering if that might work?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 29, 2014)

Interesting idea. I think I'd make the hummus without citrus and add a little Clementine juice to try it out. You might discover a new taste sensation!


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 29, 2014)

I could see serving that with apple wedges for dipping


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 29, 2014)

Well, I gave it a shot, it's not bad!  Actually, I like it better than any other hummus I've had.  I may add a bit more Clementine juice.  A large clove of garlic makes it a bit, um, garlicky for apple slices, though not a bad idea sans garlic! 

Thanks guys!


----------

